# What worked for me!



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I have fought weight since I can remember! If I wanted to be thin, I had to literally starve. Now, I haven't the slightest idea what I weigh because it's very difficult to stand on a scale and, really, I don't care. Two things happened. 

1. I am on a medication for my thyroid. It runs in my family and when I got tested the numbers were horrible.

2. I changed my whole attitude about food. I eat when I'm hungry. I quit eating when I'm not hungry. No clean-your-plate nonsense!
I eat what I want, not what I'm supposed to eat. In other words, if I'm hungry for a pork chop, I eat that pork chop even if I "should" eat that salad. I've found that even with that salad, I'm still craving that pork and I'm tempted to also eat it, even if I'm not hungry.
I also eat when I want, not by the clock. In other words, I listen to my body.


I must be doing something right! My pants literally fell off on day when I stood up in the kitchen one day. I had to buy all new underwear because I was drowning in the old ones.

Health wise, the doctors find me in excellent condition for 70. (I only admit to 60!) My heart doctor is happy with the lack of water retention! 

I feel great!!!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

That's great! You're on the right track.
Unfortunately, due to jobs, many of us have to watch the clock and can't get/have what we want at the moment or break to eat when we feel like it.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Also, I discovered that it doesn't hurt me to be hungry. 

At one time, I would eat by the clock and now I don't. If I'm not hungry at a meal tome. I realized that I wouldn't die if I waited for the next meal!

BTW, my BP is doing so well, the doctor is thinking of reducing the dosage.:nanner:


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Yea, if your thyroid was off, that is a big problem. I have ben on syntheroid for about 25 years. When my does is too low, I gain weight & have no energy. When the does is right, it is much easier to lose weight, & I feel much better.

Ardy, you are right about eating what you want---if you eat the salad instead of the porkchop, you will probably end up eating the pork chop too, or some pie or candy, just because you were not satisfied. Eat what you want, but just in smaller portions.

Congrats on the loss, and go get some new pants!!!!!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Tinker said:


> Yea, if your thyroid was off, that is a big problem. I have ben on syntheroid for about 25 years. When my does is too low, I gain weight & have no energy. When the does is right, it is much easier to lose weight, & I feel much better.
> 
> Ardy, you are right about eating what you want---if you eat the salad instead of the porkchop, you will probably end up eating the pork chop too, or some pie or candy, just because you were not satisfied. Eat what you want, but just in smaller portions.
> 
> Congrats on the loss, and go get some new pants!!!!!


My DH calls my at-home clothes clown pants!


----------

